

Overview of Paul Graham's Future of Web Apps (FOWA) session - drm237
http://climbtothestars.org/archives/2007/10/04/fowa-the-future-of-web-startups-paul-graham/
They are probably incomplete and may contain mistakes, though I do my best to be accurate. Chances are I'll be adding links to extra material and photos later on, so don't hesitate to come back and check.<p>steph-note: missed the beginning, very incomplete...
======
ph0rque
> Y Combinator is going to open source their angel money paperwork, to make it
> easier for "rich hackers" to invest.

Wow, that would be a _great_ help to a lot of people. Any thoughts on when
this will occur?

~~~
pg
Within the next month, I hope.

~~~
cperciva
Is this going to be limited to standard paperwork for investments, or are you
going to release standard paperwork for other things as well (e.g., startup
incorporation, NDAs, etc.)?

~~~
Xichekolas
Would be nice if I could pay $395 for a startup legal kit that I knew other
startups actually used. Put paperwork for incorporation, funding, NDAs,
employee ownership stuff, etc. Then when I wanted to hire someone and give him
6% of the company, I could just do it, without a bunch of lawyers.

Just a thought if you wanted to make some money whether we succeed or not.

------
gibsonf1
I am definitely interested in following this link - but it seems to be
completely broken.

~~~
eposts
Its up on PGs site: <http://paulgraham.com/webstartups.html>

------
dpapathanasiou
Thank goodness he didn't mention Plato.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
It was a joke, people.

------
jsjenkins168
Was this talk filmed by chance?

~~~
drm237
An audio recording is supposed to be released at the end of the conference.
I'm not sure if it was filmed, but the essay on PGs site is probably almost
word for word. The nice thing about the recording is hopefully it will include
the comment and answer section which I heard was good.

